# lm_sensors and intel mobo+core2duo...not working

## bagseed

I am trying to get lm_sensors to work but it never sees any sensors after the initial setup. The sensors detect script does find and tells me to install i2c-i801 and eeprom modules in the kernel. I have tried modules and statically compiling them in the kernel to no avail. Every time I run the sensors command, after verifying the modules are loaded or having them statically compiled into the kernel, it just says cant find any sensors. I have even tried unmasking the latest lm_sensors  2.10.3 but it just does the same thing.

Anyone got this to work, i would like something like speedfan for windowz?  Thanks for any input as i have been beating at this for some time.

Setup:

OS: Gentoo 64bit

Proc: Core2Duo 2.4

Main Board: Intel D975XBX2

Ram: DDR2 Patriot 

HD: Hitachi Sata 

# uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express Memory Controller Hub

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express PCI Express Root Port

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6145 (rev a1)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

05:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

 dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@foo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #22 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 27 16:03:56 CDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/sda4 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000008f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ee7b000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ee7b000 - 000000007eef1000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eef1000 - 000000007fd84000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fd84000 - 000000007fd8c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fd8c000 - 000000007fe2b000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe2b000 - 000000007fe30000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe30000 - 000000007fea9000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fea9000 - 000000007feae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feae000 - 000000007fef2000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef2000 - 000000007fef3000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef3000 - 000000007feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feff000 - 000000007ff00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 143) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 519803) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 519921, 523652) 2 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 523660, 523819) 3 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 523824, 523945) 4 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 524018, 524019) 5 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 524031, 524032) 6 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 INTEL                                 ) @ 0x00000000000fe020

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72      0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fefd038

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fefc000

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef7000

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef6000

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef5000

ACPI: ASF! (v032 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef4000

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fef3000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL     CpuPm 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fead000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu0Ist 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007feac000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu1Ist 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007feab000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu2Ist 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007feaa000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu3Ist 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x000000007fea9000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D975XBX2 0x00000a72 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x0000000000000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 143) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 519803) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 519921, 523652) 2 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 523660, 523819) 3 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 523824, 523945) 4 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 524018, 524019) 5 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 524031, 524032) 6 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[7] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      143

    0:      256 ->   519803

    0:   519921 ->   523652

    0:   523660 ->   523819

    0:   523824 ->   523945

    0:   524018 ->   524019

    0:   524031 ->   524032

On node 0 totalpages: 523703

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1274 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2653 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512612 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000008f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Nosave address range: 000000007ee7b000 - 000000007eef1000

Nosave address range: 000000007fd84000 - 000000007fd8c000

Nosave address range: 000000007fe2b000 - 000000007fe30000

Nosave address range: 000000007fea9000 - 000000007feae000

Nosave address range: 000000007feae000 - 000000007fef2000

Nosave address range: 000000007fef3000 - 000000007feff000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ff00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 31808 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515265

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2056908k/2096128k available (3078k kernel code, 37256k reserved, 1382k data, 236k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4803.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401715)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Freeing SMP alternatives: 32k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 16667251

Detected 16.667 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.28 BogoMIPS (lpj=2400142)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 14.318180 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2400.086 MHz processor.

migration_cost=22

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[92004000-920047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 90000000-91ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92400000-924fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 92200000-922fffff

  PREFETCH window: 92500000-925fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 92100000-921fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92000000-920fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7. :Cool: 

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:04:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:19:d1:39:10:c9

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000034100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 315

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000034180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 315

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000034200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 315

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000034280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 315

scsi0 : ahci

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00063a2800063719]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]  GUID[0090270001c05b74]

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630NS      3.AE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.00ac7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x40B0 irq 14

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x40B8 irq 15

scsi4 : ata_piix

scsi5 : ata_piix

ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

scsi6 : SBP-2 IEEE-1394

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     DMI      GENERIC          4.65 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 86 0b 00 02

sdb: missing header in MODE_SENSE response

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 86 0b 00 02

sdb: missing header in MODE_SENSE response

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0x92304400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00004080

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00004060

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00004040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00004020

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 3 ports detected

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 3-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Explorer� as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Explorer�] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2.1

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0x92300000 irq 22

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ATAPI    DVD DD 2X16X4X16 G7H9 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

Adding 495292k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:495292k

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:16:31 PST 2007

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: vs-8115: get_num_ver: not directory or indirect item

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: vs-8115: get_num_ver: not directory or indirect item

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: vs-8115: get_num_ver: not directory or indirect item

ReiserFS: sda4: warning: vs-8115: get_num_ver: not directory or indirect item

typesconfig[7816]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000401003 rsp 00007fffc5d30cf0 error 4

typesconfig[7817]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000400fc5 rsp 00007fffc5d30cf0 error 6

dmake[29440] general protection rip:411cdd rsp:7fff1c54e780 error:0

----------

## mudrii

I do not have your motherboard but could you past part of the kernel sensors that you compiled ?

----------

## ATA

greetings,

did you edid your /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors file?

you need to tell lm_sensors which modules you want to use there.

what i did to get it working :

i followed that wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

in short: check that all sensor stuff is module only, modprobe it etc, edid your lm_sensors file and it should work. 

if not : try the installation help from the official(?) lm_sensors site http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/iwizard/1

gl

----------

## kernelOfTruth

```
rc-update -a lm_sensors default 
```

then reboot

```
sensors
```

----------

## bagseed

Ok, from what i have read the board i have is not fully supported and the new coretemp option in the 2.6.22 kernel will fix this. I am not about to run a non stable kernel for this or any reason. The closest i found was the lm85 module but you have to pass some flags to it when loading or lm_sensors will not start.  Here is what i have thus far.

# cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-i801

MODULE_1=eeprom

MODULE_2=lm85

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6864  0 

lm85                   33444  0 

hwmon_vid               2880  1 lm85

hwmon                   3144  1 lm85

nvidia               7750296  32 

i2c_i801                8668  0 

i2c_core               19264  3 eeprom,lm85,i2c_i801

Ok, in order to get the lm85 mod to load, as mentioned, you have to do the following:

modprobe lm85 force=0,0x2e

The mod will fail to load without the flags....now start lm_sensors  /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

Ksensors sucks, in my opinion,  so i am using gkrellm which i am not to attached to but have not found anything better yet.

I hope this helps someone else from pulling out their hair fighting this board.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bagseed wrote:*   

> Ok, from what i have read the board i have is not fully supported and the new coretemp option in the 2.6.22 kernel will fix this. I am not about to run a non stable kernel for this or any reason. The closest i found was the lm85 module but you have to pass some flags to it when loading or lm_sensors will not start.  Here is what i have thus far. 

 

if you need the coretemp patch, get it from vipernicus or waninkoko in unsupported software (klight-, kamikaze-sources, light-, viper-sources)

----------

## bajaguy

I have the Intel D975XBX board and the problem that I encountered is with sensord. I get this when I start it:

```

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord: sensord started

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord: Chip: lm85-i2c-0-2e

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord: Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 2000

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   V1.5: 1.48

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in0_min: 0.00

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in0_max: 3.32

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   VCore: 1.14

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in1_min: 0.00

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in1_max: 2.99

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   V3.3: 3.30

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in2_min: 0.00

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in2_max: 4.38

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   V5: 5.00

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in3_min: 0.00

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in3_max: 6.64

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   V12: 12.31

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in4_min: 0.00

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord:   -in4_max: 15.94

May 30 08:45:04 lancer sensord: sensord failed

```

And when I start lm_sensors:

```

i2c_adapter i2c-0: lm85: Detected SMSC chip

i2c_adapter i2c-0: lm85: Unrecognized version/stepping 0x68 Defaulting to Generic LM85.

```

I didn't have to pass any options to the module but I'm sure that has to do with the board revision. Have you gotten fancontrol working?

----------

## bagseed

I just wait for the gentoo supported kernel to have support. I do not have fan control support, I can monitor the speed but thats about it. I am also looking for a HD temp monitor, perhaps it a lmsensors plugin. I was trying to get it as close to speedfan functionality as possible.

----------

## JeliJami

 *bagseed wrote:*   

> I am also looking for a HD temp monitor

 

```
$ emerge -s hddtemp

*  app-admin/hddtemp

      Latest version available: 0.3_beta15-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.3_beta15-r1

      Size of files: 250 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.guzu.net/linux/hddtemp.php

      Description:   A simple utility to read the temperature of SMART capable hard drives

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## mjbjr

 *davjel wrote:*   

>  *bagseed wrote:*   I am also looking for a HD temp monitor 
> 
> ```
> $ emerge -s hddtemp
> 
> ...

 

this works for me

    /usr/sbin/hddtemp -d /dev/hdb /dev/sda

/dev/hda is the oldest drive and isn't a "smart" drive

/dev/hdb is ide

/dev/sda is sata

iirc, those two drives are in the included drive db, so hddtemp

recognizes them without me having to include drive specifics.

Once I have the above running, gkrellm will show the temps.

.

.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

I'm having my own battle with this issue.  I have a MSI P965 Platinum MB with a core two duo E6600 processor (so I'll need to wait for the coretemp module to show up in a stable gentoo-sources).  Still, sensors-detect says:

```
Driver `lm92' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 0400'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x46

    Chip `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635' (confidence: 2)

```

 but sensors says:

```
balls linux # sensors

No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

```

I thought that maybe enabling bus and chip debugging in the i2c driver would help, but dmesg told me this (which didn't say much I understood.   :Embarassed:  

```
i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=90, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus busy (04). Resetting...

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Successfull!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=90, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=92, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=92, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=94, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=94, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=96, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=96, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a0, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a0, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a0, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a0, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a2, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a2, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a4, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a4, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a4, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a4, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a6, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a6, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a8, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=a8, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=aa, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=aa, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=ac, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=ac, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (pre): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=ae, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Error: no response!

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: Transaction (post): CNT=00, CMD=0a, ADD=ae, DAT0=40, DAT1=00

```

The documentation says I may need a "force" parameter so I cat out the i2cbus:

```
balls linux # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

0-0050  0-0052

```

 Looks like bus zero is being used, so I tried this:

```
balls linux # modprobe lm92 force=0,0x46

```

 and the device shows up on the bus:

```

balls linux # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/

0-0046  0-0050  0-0052

balls linux # ls /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0046/

alarms  name   subsystem   temp1_crit_hyst  temp1_max       temp1_min       uevent

driver  power  temp1_crit  temp1_input      temp1_max_hyst  temp1_min_hyst

```

 Sensors now says:

```
balls linux # sensors

lm92-i2c-0-46

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0400

CPU Temp: +0.0000 C (high = +0.0000 C, low = +0.0000 C, crit = +0.0000 C, hyst = +0.0000 C)

```

I assumed that maybe this device would measure MB temperature or something, but I guess not...

----------

